

Millions of DiRT 3 Steam Keys Leaked - waitwhat
http://www.tomshardware.com/news/DIRT-3-Steam-Codemasters-Game-Key-Radeon,13360.html

======
baddox
I'm sure someone is embarrassed, but it sounds like Valve will just blacklist
all these keys from Steam, issue new keys to the intended recipients, and that
will be the end of it.

